# Portrait of a Pharaoh Photo-Manipulation



## Tyrannohotep (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a photo-manipulation I created using Pharaoh Tutankhamun's famous sarcophagus mask and the beautiful Kenyan actress Lupita Nyong'o (who has a role in the upcoming movie _12 Years a Slave_). I intended this to represent a character from my own imagination, but now that I think about it, it could pass off as a portrait of one of the historical female Pharaohs of ancient Egypt (e.g. Hatshepsut or Sobekneferu). I had some trouble recoloring the sarcophagus mask's ears to match Lupita's skin tone but I like how everything else came out.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice! I probably wouldn't have noticed the ears if you hadn't pointed it out.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 13, 2013)

I like it. I agree with Gumby, I too wouldn't have noticed the ears if you had not brought attention to them.

I would have given you a 'like' but the option is not there to do so.


----------



## Tyrannohotep (Sep 13, 2013)

Trilby said:


> I like it. I agree with Gumby, I too wouldn't have noticed the ears if you had not brought attention to them.
> 
> I would have given you a 'like' but the option is not there to do so.


You can add to a user's reputation by clicking on the dark star symbol that appears on the bottom of posts next to "Blog this Post", I believe.


----------



## godofwine (Sep 17, 2013)

lol, I noticed the ears right away. I still love it, though.


----------

